

MS Massively Hikes Price Target on Tesla, Says Stock Could Almost Double - ddeck
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-17/morgan-stanley-massively-hikes-price-target-on-tesla-says-stock-could-almost-double

======
ddeck
MS' main thesis is a gradual transition to what it terms "Tesla Mobility, an
app-based, on-demand mobility service."

From the article:

 _Tesla is uniquely positioned, in our view, to solve the biggest flaw in the
auto industry, <4% utilization, via an app-based, on-demand mobility service._

~~~
Gys
Because:

'We view this business opportunity as potentially additive to Tesla's existing
model of selling human-driven cars to private owners'

The article does not make very clear why Tesla would be in a better position
then for example Apple, Google, Uber, Mercedes, BWM, etc, etc.

Some important things are mentioned. But I am not sure if they really excel in
most of them.

Maybe MS wants the stock price up before Apple buys Tesla...

